# SLS Vanzolini?



## mppp (Feb 5, 2014)

Well my first case and I'm assuming this is a text book SLS case guys?


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Unfortunately yes it appears so, I'm sure you've read up on it but make sure your supplement regiment contains a useable form of Vitamin A. Typically daily use of Repashy Calcium+ with 1-2/monthly Repashy Vitamin A does the trick.


----------



## mppp (Feb 5, 2014)

Thank you...I've always been fearful of switching from my years of Rep-Cal and Herptivite to replacing the Herpetivite with a monthly dose of Repashy Vit A as I've heard overdosing can be lethal.


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't have the fact sheet to prove repashy calcium+ is superior to rep-cal but there seems to be a widespread agreement that is (maybe someone else will chime in with more details about the comparison between the two). Vitamin A should definitely not be overdosed but starting with once a month dusting or once every three weeks and I bet you'll see a difference with SLS cases. I know I personally switched to the above procedure and no SLS since.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

The difference between the two is that Repashy puts in the USABLE form of vitamin A that our frogs REQUIRE, while there are many brands on the market that do not bother with it. I can't comment on those brands.
Our frogs require a preformed vitamin A (Retinol), or you will see spindly leg and other problems.
You NEED some usable vitamin A, or other problems are likely to follow, including death.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Doug
"Goodbye, and thanks for all the fish." 

HUH??????????


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

Judy S said:


> Doug
> "Goodbye, and thanks for all the fish."
> 
> HUH??????????


Guess you never read Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

And Judy, I think you know the relevant tie-in.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Guess you never read Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy?

No...some of us have to dust the house...another classic I have on my scroll.....


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

“Shee, you guys are so unhip it’s a wonder your bums don’t fall off.”


----------



## mppp (Feb 5, 2014)

Just bought some Repashy Vitamin A Plus, looks like I should have bought their calcium product too although I've seen the opinions on here as a toss up on the Repcal vs Repashy Calcium.

Thanks all!


----------



## MWAInverts (Oct 7, 2014)

Even if it's a toss up, it makes more sense to buy a single product that replaces two supplements. With Calcium+ you won't need RepCal or Herptivite, all you'll need in addition is the Vit A. Two is better than three every 6 months


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

The only "complaint" I have about the Repashy products, which I do faithfully use, is that a consumer has NO idea about the "out" date...so if you but the product in January 2015, is it already beyond the recommended six-month date for maximum effectiveness because it was actually made in June 2014?? Has anyone asked this before??


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Judy there is a date label on the supplements put on by the manufacturer, I check it when I receive new supplements. I put the date on the lid when I open them at that point I keep for 6 months then throw them away.
In my experience my supplements have not extended the manufacturer's use by date but I always check that date on receipt.


----------

